
Generating Analog Voltage with Digital Circuit  - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/generating-analog-voltage-digital-circuit-i
======
ionela
This method requires having a number of microcontroller pins available to be
used for this specific task only. It is a very cheap method, as it only
requires a few resistors of two different values only. The circuit shown in
Figure 1 depicts an 8-bit DAC built around the available pins of the
microcontroller using 2kOhm and 1kOhm resistors. To simplify the Bill of
Materials, you could also use only 1kOhm resistors, by using two of them in
series instead of each 2kOhm resistor.

